# sick whelen grille lights



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

this dude has some serious lights on his truck. probly the coolest grille set-up i have seen.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

That's pretty cool, good thing he spent all the money on that just to have the plow cover quite a bit of it.


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

he may use the truck for something else in the srping/summer. im not sure but it still looks cool.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

I have two grill mounted TIR6's they're blocked perfectly by the plow lights (put on before I had a plow). I need to move them to the center, but I don't like them up there cause they reflect off the plow and give me a headache anyways.


----------



## N&CLandscaping (Oct 14, 2006)

That sucks compared to Cincotts 450 yesturday lol


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

dude ur just jealous. lol cincottas is pretty nice tho.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

what type of lights does he have in there?
im thinking about some grille lights to add onto my rolling christmas tree


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

hes got nine tir3's. how far is franklin from the arlington area?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

around an hour
i used to be down that way alot
might have to get some of those for summer time


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

we should get together with some other guys who have fords for a mini meet in the next few weeks.

pm me if your interested.


----------



## rydzewski (Nov 23, 2008)

woah... i never thought of putting a traffic advisor in the front grill of a truck.... what will people think up next


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

I have something similar on the grill of my 2500HD. It's a 911EP TD/WL28. You can see it (off) in the pic. Crazy bright.


----------



## rydzewski (Nov 23, 2008)

im a big fan on 911EP LED's. My vic had 911EP's undercover kit and you could pick me out of the croud of fully outfitted emergency vehicles.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

rydzewski;721812 said:


> im a big fan on 911EP LED's. My vic had 911EP's undercover kit and you could pick me out of the croud of fully outfitted emergency vehicles.


They don't stand out any more than any other LED. Are you a police officer?


----------



## rydzewski (Nov 23, 2008)

No, Paramedic. I was with the county response team. The other vehicles were using halogen strobes no I kind of had the advantage!


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah thats definetly a traffic advisor, looks good ive never seen one on mounted in the grille before. Looks like you might be seeing amber stars for a week after a night of those reflecting off the plow. Would work great on a tow truck, too.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

seen that already in Chicago


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Mark13;719631 said:


> That's pretty cool, good thing he spent all the money on that just to have the plow cover quite a bit of it.


LOL I was just thinking the same thing. Pretty useless.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

JDiepstra;724251 said:


> LOL I was just thinking the same thing. Pretty useless.


Not really. Mine shows up very well with the plow both up or down.


----------



## RobbieB (Feb 9, 2008)

Mark13;719631 said:


> That's pretty cool, good thing he spent all the money on that just to have the plow cover quite a bit of it.


I just had 4 lightheads put in my grill. Two on the side vents and two on the top vent of the 05 Super Duty grill. None of them are blocked by the grill at all. I don't think he will have any issue either.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Picture didn't come through for me......


----------



## mikeyfff1011 (Nov 30, 2008)

i have 2 strobe heads in my grill they work good with the plow up or down and i have strobes in the corner lenses and i have a whelen slimiser in my front window i wanna get 2 slimlighters for my back window then ill have myself a christmas tree lol


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

Reminds me of Kitt from Night Rider...


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

yea. thats the same truck. different vid


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

I have to amber strobes in my grill with clear hideaways in my corner and Im actually surprised how the amber strobes perform with the plow on, in regards to flashback. Its not that bad at all. The clear strobes at night can get obnoxious after a while, but the amber is good.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

strobes in the headlights....bad move....pointless...


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Dissociative;740330 said:


> strobes in the headlights....bad move....pointless...


not if there used for just plowing. But I still would have them in the turn signals.


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

I dont have anything in my headlights, my clears are in my turnsignals.


----------



## RobbieB (Feb 9, 2008)

Dissociative;740330 said:


> strobes in the headlights....bad move....pointless...


I had them in the headlights of my 00 Excursion. They worked great being in the headlights. Nice and bright.


----------



## MattyK (Dec 16, 2008)

i'm pretty sure clears in the headlights count as wig-wags and are technically illegal.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

MattyK;757964 said:


> i'm pretty sure clears in the headlights count as wig-wags and are technically illegal.


Depends on your state.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Mark13;719631 said:


> That's pretty cool, good thing he spent all the money on that just to have the plow cover quite a bit of it.


....not when the plow is down!


----------

